# Baby Betta Journal ~Merlin~



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

This is going to be a journal on the development on the baby betta, Merlin! I'm fairly sure Merlin is a boy, if not, Merlina! On to the journaling! 










This is Merlin's heated and filtered 5 gallon home. I've got 2 small pieces of natural driftwood, one with java moss on it and some floating frogbit. I think he's really loving all the space, but so far he's pretty terrified of me! :lol:










Here's Merlin in his cup on his first night, acclimating. He's just over an inch long, I think. I didn't really measure, I'm just guessing, but he's really tiny.










Here he is just today, he's really zippy and hard to take a good picture of! Very scared of fast movements and such, but break out the crushed pellet and he's a little monster!










Such a cute face, I couldn't resist.










Not the best pic, but it shows his iridescence pretty well.



That's it for today! I'll try to update with growth pics at least once a week!


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

Awww what a cute little guy. Will be fun to watch him grow up!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Watching the babies grow up on journals is my favorite thing to do on here, I decided it was my turn to do it myself! :-D


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Also, I'll be doing 50% water changes everyday to prevent the stunting hormone from taking any effect. I'm also feeding crushed NLS Betta Formula 3 times a day.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Subbed! Really can't wait to watch him grow up. I know how you feel, I watched other babies grow up via journal and had to do it for myself! lol It's a great feeling though, knowing that you helped them grow up!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for subbing. I can't wait to see what color he fills out to be! In certain light he looks sky blue, and in other light he looks a little reddish. So it's a toss up right now! 

I'm really excited for this baby.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Subbing! You've got an adorable baby betta!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Started feeding frozen brine shrimp this morning. He really seems to like it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a cute baby!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Week 1 growth update!

Omg, he's so cute and tiny! His color is really coming in too! His first few days he was really afraid of me, but now he's not afraid at all and even comes to greet me! Also started feeding frozen bloodworms to all my bettas yesterday and he goes absolutely bonkers over them himself. He's turning into quite the character!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

LOOK at those colors!










*YAWN* I'm a lazy fishy..


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow! Growing fast and beautiful! He's gonna be a dragon scale! Might only be partial but still, a dragon scale!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Sweetness! I absolutely adore dragon scales! Merlin is turning out to be a good name for him. ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Couldn't agree more! :-D


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

He's growing up so quick! He's looking great!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Merlin is looking fantastic! Can't believe how handsome he looks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's cute!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Week 2 growth update!

Merlin is so spunky! He loves his bloodworms and crushed NLS. His fins are just starting to get a bit flowy. The color is coming in better too. I'm sort of bummed though, I'm getting a touch of BGA in his tank. (as seen in the background of the first pic) :-(

But other than that, everything is going swimmingly!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh! VT Dragonscale, one of my favorites! Yeah I've got a bunch of BGA in my tanks too :-( sucks. But Merlin looks wonderful! And growing up so quickly!!! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I love his coloring! Very pretty!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Tomorrow will be WEEK 4!

Here's a sneak peek.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow, he's growing so well!!! Good job!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks lil! That means a lot coming from you!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

:-D!


----------

